# [SOLVED] network connection - only 100Mb/s

## Joseph_sys

I have Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

Using: r8169 eth0: RTL8168c/8111c driver

but I'm betting only 100Mb/s connection 

```
ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

        Supported ports: [ TP MII ]

        Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

        Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

                                1000baseT/Half 1000baseT/Full

        Advertised pause frame use: No

        Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Link partner advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full

                                             100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full

        Link partner advertised pause frame use: No

        Link partner advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

        Speed: 100Mb/s

        Duplex: Full

        Port: MII

        PHYAD: 0

        Transceiver: internal

        Auto-negotiation: on

        Supports Wake-on: pumbg

        Wake-on: g

        Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

                               drv probe ifdown ifup

        Link detected: yes
```

What to check?Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Apr 06, 2011 12:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

What kind of connection do you have? Cable, FIOS? Do they throttle bandwidth? Could it be something on your router that's throttling your bandwidth?

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> What kind of connection do you have? Cable, FIOS? Do they throttle bandwidth? Could it be something on your router that's throttling your bandwidth?

 

I'm using standard cat5 cable; box has a direct connection with the switch "D-Link DGS-1005D"

I do not throttle the bandwidth, at least not intentionally; how to check?

----------

## Raptor85

probably your network cable, try swapping it out. gigabit is iffy on a bad cable and will only negotiate at 100

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *Raptor85 wrote:*   

> probably your network cable, try swapping it out. gigabit is iffy on a bad cable and will only negotiate at 100

 

Thank you, you are absolutely correct.

I think I'll have to re-terminate the ends.

----------

## audiodef

 *Joseph_sys wrote:*   

> I think I'll have to re-terminate the ends.

 

Get a Dalek to do it for you.   :Razz: 

----------

